# Bellator MMA season 10 preview



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Next Friday Bellator MMA begins their second year on Spike with their tenth season of epic tournaments to determine the title challengers. As usual there are many intriguing match ups and the favorites who are expected to rise among the participants.
> 
> Along with the normal tournaments bouts are tournament winners who have risen to challenge the champions for their belts. Being the various matches and tournaments as well as other developments that took place in between tournaments, I thought it would be appropriate to preview this season. I won’t be making any speculations as to individual matches because those will happen in my weekly predictions, this is a season outlook:
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/bellator-mma-season-10-preview/?ia=1


----------

